# Smithy 3/1 1340 or 1324 any one bought new or any experience?



## MW/MC (Jul 15, 2020)

Hello guys hope all is well , does anyone own a smithy 3/1 ? Has anyone bought brand new ? If so what is the cost ?
what are you thoughts as a all in one machine ? any problems ?
i have emailed them to find out how $ delivered I’ll let you guys know 
Thanks in advance


----------



## Janger (Jul 15, 2020)

Welcome aboard MW/MC. Please read the thread 

https://canadianhobbymetalworkers.c...ur-profile-please-what-do-you-all-think.2300/

I think members would agree stand alone machines are generally more effective. I see the smithy is $5KUSD + shipping etc. so say $8K CAD including some tooling. I think you would be able to buy a used lathe and mill at $4K each and get something much better. This would take up more space in the garage... Welcome to the forum!


----------



## CalgaryPT (Jul 15, 2020)

I'm more on the fabrication side of the hobby, but I believe the analogy holds true for machining as well. There's a Kyle Voss video online where he talks about the typical "3 in 1" machines that bend, shear and roll sheet metal.  In it he says that the machine does an "OK job" on all three operations, but "doesn't do a really great job on any one of them." The expression on his face when he says this kind of explains it better than reading it.

So John's advice above is correct. Having said this, some people take a lot of pride in these Smithy machines in maximizing their flexibility (and enjoying their small foot print). If that sounds like you then fine. But if you get disappointed with less than great performance, I think you'd be better off deciding which function is going to be used the most, and buying a dedicated new or used machine for the same money. Part of the fun of the hobby can be planning and saving for the best tools. We've all been there. The advice particularly holds true if you intend to work with steel, as opposed to AL, brass, acetal, etc.


----------



## YotaBota (Jul 15, 2020)

Welcome to the site. The only reason I could see for buying an all in one would space limitations. I have seen videos and forum threads where they are, as said above, okay but not great so if you have the room and power for standalone machines that would be the way to go. Some of the members here have stand alone machines and are working out rooms the size of closets so it can be done.
You didn't say your location but there is a Craftex lathe and mill on CL Nanaimo $7500, seems a bit hi to me look in good condition and I saw another set somewhere for $6500 but I can't find it now.
If you're looking at $8k then stand alones are the way to go. If you have your heart set on a 3n1 then there are used ones around for a lot less $ if you're okay with used.


----------



## YYCHM (Jul 15, 2020)

I came oh so close to getting this https://www.busybeetools.com/products/lathe-mill-combination-110v-3-4hp-60hz-cx615.html  My main motivation was space limitations.  I'm glad I didn't now as I ended up with way more machine for less by purchasing a used lathe and mill.  I've read lot's of on-line negative comments about these 3 in 1 machines as well.

Doug @historicalarms has first hand experience with one and he gave up on it as it just couldn't handle what he wanted to do.

What I find odd though is that you hardly ever see used ones for sale.  I've see one in the 5-6 years I've looking for machines.


----------



## Tom O (Jul 15, 2020)

Cnc zone would be a good place to ask this question too.
https://www.cnczone.com/forums/smithy/index2.html


----------



## MW/MC (Jul 15, 2020)

Just got quote back from smithy for 1340 elite / deluxe lots of extras stand / tooling 
Delivered to house (Edmonton)
$7400 or so !!
Ya thanks for the fast replies!
So looks like you can get the 12x36 king for $4700! 
then all the extras 
I also seen a craftex milling  machine For sale $2000 in Edmonton on kijiji


----------



## YotaBota (Jul 15, 2020)

Ouch! The other set I saw is on Kijiji in Barrie, Standard Modern 13" and an import knee mill. Between BrentH (lives in Barrie) and Chicken Lights (cross country trucker) it might be doable.


----------



## Tom Kitta (Jul 15, 2020)

https://smithy.com/smithy-lathe-mill-combo-0

Looks a bit better made version of what Busy Bee sells. The lathe part looks good but the mill part looks not so good - actually quite bad. This may work well as a lathe but only barely better then lathe with a milling attachment - I would not be shocked if it was the same as milling attachment with larger envelope. 

For same $ you can get a similar sized lathe new (around $5000) without too much looking around and a mill drill for another 2000 or so. Or some of these other desktop sized mills.

For 8k you can certainly do wonders in the used market.

Plus the machine is just another made in Taiwan (or is it China PRC?) clone - maybe touch better then BB but don't expect wonders. It has only 2 year warranty - I remember BB Craftex (white) had like 3 years - not sure whatever it still does. Not that BB warranty is worth much. 

Also their video material is *loaded* with marketing hype. Just reeking it.


----------



## historicalarms (Jul 16, 2020)

Craig mentioned my experience with a combo machine so I will elaborate on that a bit.

    My machine wasn't a Smithy by any stretch of the imagination...it was a $1200 (1995 or so timeframe) "Made in China" that should have had a "will flex everywhere it can under usage" warning on the box. The Lathe was mostly useless and the mill was totally useless. Tool "bite & jamming" was constant.

     At the time I bought mine I researched the Smithy machines as well but they were very much out of my budget at the time. My machining tools at the time consisted of a few bastard files and a hacksaw (manual) so that Chinese machine looked like just the ticket to my untrained eye....didn't take long for my "eye" to get a lot smarter.

    Those Smitty machines have a strong following in Great Britain because of the very small living/shop spaces available to most ordinary folks in our hobby. Those model builders do some very appealing work on their machines but I remember every report saying they aren't for "big work"...they shine on small cuts, slow feeds on very "small piece" hobby projects. For this reason I very heavily agree with all the above post's urging you to go the "separate machine" route at the budget you mention.

    The 1340 lathe & mill drill I have now takes up about 3ft x 8 ft of floor space, not much, but have had no interference from one machine to the other that I can remember.


----------

